# Our 2010 situation and your solution



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

_It's very simple,_ the Knicks have money to obtain Max-players, MLE-players, Resign-players, and trade-players without matching salaries. 
Write your solutions now so we all could check it in October. 
Please reframe from using Lebron James as much as u can b/c 
that is a "Jesus Christ Miracle on 33rd st.". 
Our chances of getting back our 2010 first rounder from Utah are much better than landing Lebron James. 

*How many players do we have on our Roster now?* 
with 22 games left in the season. 
Here are the names of 10 Knick-players 
that are 2010 FA 

*RESTRICTED*
Sergio Rodriguez 

*UNRESTRICTED*
Jonathan Bender
Brian Cardinal
Chris Duhon
J.R. Giddens
Al Harrington 
Eddie House 
David Lee
Tracy McGrady
Cuttino Mobley

_We have five (5) players with contracts 
through the 2010-11 season:_ 

PG-Douglas 
SG-Walker
SF-Chandler 
SF-Gallo
C-Curry 

We have to add 7 or more players to our roster 
before the 2010-11 regular season begin with the 
$30M+ to reach the annual salary-cap, plus we are
allowed to add $13M over the cap (or rather two max MLE players).


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Correction!* 



> plus we are allowed to add $13M over the cap (or rather two max MLE players).


If the Knicks have say 32M in cap space, then that's what they have to spend. They can't go over the cap in terms of signing free agents (except for signing players to minimum contracts after they use their cap space). They won't have the MLE this offseason as they'll have to renounce their exceptions in order to free up their cap space.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Go all out and try and get the two max guys.- but the only max guys are Lebron, Bosh and Wade. Amare is slightly below max IMO, but if you can get him, toss him the max I suppose. With those guys, offer McGrady a 1 year vet min, and sign others for the minimum. Trade Curry for multiple players. But play his *** next season - and the end of this season.

If you can't get the max free agents, don't panic and sign crappy players. position the team for one more max contract for 2011 while keeping a young competitive team. Try to trade Curry for that player, or let him expire and have enough money for the 2011 free agency.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Oh yeah, if we can't get the top free agents I hope we don't panic and give Lee a fat contract. It should be a tradeable contract.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Great thread. I agree with most of what tragedy said. I would not been in a hurry to sign two max free agents next year. If we sign one, then we can open up more space for another max in 2011 with some more money to sign some other players. I mean if they are there, then sign two max, but if there is only one max then take it and we can see where to go from there. I WOULD NOT give Amare max money nor would I pay David Lee more then 8 million a year.

So im good with
1. Signing two max next year
2. Signing one max next year and waiting till 2011 to sign another, plus some other pieces if we can clear more space
3. Sign one max this summer and use the other max to sign a few good players instead of another max.
4. Do not pay David Lee big money, nor panic and overpay for non max players.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If the Knicks do use up all their cap space this summer on two or three players and are left with a very shallow roster, I could, in all seriousness, see them offering Eddy Curry and about two million in salary ballast to Washington for Arenas(assuming he isn't in prison). The idea's probably going to be unpopular here, but New York's gone all in on next season, and Arenas _was_ still effective this year before the gun incident. Assuming they don't get Lebron, Wade, or Bosh and wind up with two of Boozer, Amare, Lee, Johnson, or Gay, plus maybe a mid-salary guy, adding Arenas for nothing might be the best available option in a make-or-break season. A similar move worked once upon a time with Sprewell, I could see it being tried against with Arenas.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i always believed you build on what you have , the knicks brass feels differently.

since apparently Lebron is out of play here I'll say joe johnson over wade , not because of playing ability because wade is much better but because i know they can get johnson and for less than the max...but not much less, i also feel you go hard and offer bosh the moon and then sign and trade lee for him

, which i know isn't popular but on a winning title contending team Lee isn't a starter to me, he is too poor defensively and not at all a focal point on a contending team offensively, nor is he the type of player you can look at and say he is instant offense off the bench, so i think you would have to pass on him at what is sure to be a 10+ mil per year asking price , at the MLE you can say yes in a heartbeat, but thats ridiculous for him , he has way too many things going for him to be had for that little, he's white, popular and pretty good , that alone means he'll sell tickets which boosts his value over what his actual playing skill is .

i say you resign T-mac though(after you renounce his rights of course) , the way he is playing his age and the history of his injury say he'll be a better player next year, though the superstar T-mac is probably gone forever , he'll probably be a decent star level type player especially if the team can add a star who can place mcgrady at 2nd to 3rd option on offense.

if harrington can be had at about the MLE i say sign him and use him as instant offense off the bench...but if not oh well.

i'd basically hand the pg spot over douglas, his skill set is perfect for this era of point guard if he's opposite a dominant ball handler, he's a good defender , a hustle guy and historically a good shooter , most rooks shoot dramatically better later on after they get acclimated to the speed of nba defenses, he is already decent in limited minutes ...but next year he should be better....

at this point i am just assuming they will deal ellis for mayo and thabeet because Nelson said he would have done that deal "in a heartbeat" so i expect it to be revisited next offseason.

with that in mind i'd trade sergio, wilson chandler and eddy curry to golden state for beidrins and brendan wright, they have to blow that team up , they get a young versatile player who fits their style, a young push guard to back up curry for a guy who is still young but has sucked eggs this season, but usually decent and wright who has talent but has been hurt all season....basically if they get production out of eddy it wont really matter as long as he and a. randolph are basically holding it for thabeet .

at the end of the day you have this core 
beindrins
bosh
t-mac
joe johnson
douglas

and off the bench
house
wright
gallo
bill walker 
harrington(at the right price)
bender.

the reason D'antoni was so successful in phoenix was his teams were very efficient offensively...nash was a sniper but when he created shots for others they were very good at making them either close to the hoop or by making jumpshots. 

basically i see both bosh and johnson as not quite good enough to carry a team by themselves ...but the both of them with t-mac should be able to carry an offense just fine...the other guys , gallo , douglas, biendrins, wright, walker , bender and house are there to play off of them, convert of what is created , play hard maybe come up with a good defensive play or 2.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

_We have some very good responses in this thread however,_ our transaction the last two seasons to lower the salary-cap has moved the Knicks backwards rather than foward (a new Franchise Team added to the league). 
Having the money to sign 2 max contracts is not as good as it looks because it is a 1 to 1000 chance of us signing any of the 4 FA worthy of the MAX salary (Lebron, D.Wade, Bosh, and Dirk) above $15M to $20M per. 

Other star FA such as: Amare, Boozer, Joe Johnson, and Gay, are only worth $12M to $14M per. 

We have a little over $32M to spend on 8 players (inactive 13 players). 
For us to sign 4 decent FA players at $8M per ($32M), and sign 4 potential players to the minimum to make a decent roster....we must FIRE headcoach Damntoni and his "Personal" conflict of coaching our players. 
That is a must. 

For us not to spend all the cap money for 8 players this offseason b/c we did not get one of the Max players and other star FA went to the next team, so we switch our 2010-Plan into the 2011-Plan will mean we settled for less than a mediocre team for the 2010-11 season. 
_I'm hoping this does not take place but our last two seasons transactions does not convince any 2010 FA we are serious about building a winning team..._


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> i always believed you build on what you have , the knicks brass feels differently.
> 
> since apparently Lebron is out of play here I'll say joe johnson over wade , not because of playing ability because wade is much better but because i know they can get johnson and for less than the max...but not much less, i also feel you go hard and offer bosh the moon and then sign and trade lee for him
> 
> ...


I like these ideas. I also think that we may realistically be able to sign Rudy Fernandez who doesn't intend on being a backup his entire career. If he is at all possible, I might prefer signing a Rudy Fernandez-Louis Amundson free agent duo than Harrington whose role could be filled by Gallo.

Ideally though, I would love to see a House-TMac-LeBron-Bosh-Camby starting lineup in New York, although it might not be fiscally possible.

P.S., What makes you think Joe Johnson would want to sign here? The Hawks are up-and-coming and can't see an incentive for him to leave. I could see Bosh coming because of the endorsement deals and lack of taxing from both the U.S. and Canadian governments but not so much Joe. Although, Bosh might be a big enough incentive to come for Joe.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I like these ideas. I also think that we may realistically be able to sign Rudy Fernandez who doesn't intend on being a backup his entire career. If he is at all possible, I might prefer signing a Rudy Fernandez-Louis Amundson free agent duo than Harrington whose role could be filled by Gallo.


Fernandez has two more years on his rookie deal, so he isn't going anywhere soon. 



TwinkieFoot said:


> Ideally though, I would love to see a House-TMac-LeBron-Bosh-Camby starting lineup in New York, although it might not be fiscally possible.


McGrady might stick around on a vet minimum deal to chase a ring in New York, but Camby's going to look for market value, and apparently likes L.A. very much. Bringing in two max guys and Camby isn't possible.




TwinkieFoot said:


> P.S., What makes you think Joe Johnson would want to sign here? The Hawks are up-and-coming and can't see an incentive for him to leave. I could see Bosh coming because of the endorsement deals and lack of taxing from both the U.S. and Canadian governments but not so much Joe. Although, Bosh might be a big enough incentive to come for Joe.


Keep in mind Joe Johnson left the Suns when they had Nash, Amare, and prime Marion to play for a miserable Atlanta team for financial reasons. Johnson's just a mercenary and will go to the highest bidder, not that there's anything wrong with that. If anything, he's the most likely big name to change teams this summer, assuming Atlanta isn't prepared to give him a max contract.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Bogg said:


> Fernandez has two more years on his rookie deal, so he isn't going anywhere soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected about Rudy Fernandez.

I still think we have a shot at Camby if we're able to successfully move Curry's contract in the offseason to a team that misses out on free agents. I think the Wolves will definitely be one of those teams, so I can see them assuming Curry's expiring deal, Wilson Chandler- a wingman they desperately need- filler, and cash incentives for Ramon Sessions and Mark Blount (resigned).

Johnson left moreso for playing time and fame than for financial reasons. If I recall correctly, the Suns were offering him the same contract. In either case, I do think he stands to make more playing in NY than in ATL. He's not a household name but could certainly become that in the NY market and internationally. I don't think there is any coincidence that he's sign to Air Jordan aka Nike, as is Chris Bosh, as is T-Mac. With Tiger on ice, they could use a surge in revenue sales by getting these stars to bigger markets.


----------

